# Reputable dealers near Yorkshire?



## caileag (28 February 2013)

Hi, I'm taking my first tentative steps towards ownership having part loaned for a few years. Would appreciate some reputable dealer recommendations in and around Yorkshire (would be looking for allrounder type to suit mostly happy hacker who also wants to do a bit of prelim dressage/fun rides/farm rides etc).

Also for people who have just bought recently - what came first - the livery yard or the horse?  Did you have to 'reserve' a stable for a while first?
 (My current yard is full up and tbh I would want to be somewhere with better hacking - would be looking between York and Leeds).

x


----------



## TheCurlyPony (1 March 2013)

Have a look at york equestrian on fb


----------



## conkers (1 March 2013)

Google Judi Thurloe. She is  based near York.
I know a lot of people who have bought from her (including myself) and every horse she has sold has been exactly as described and has done the job the owner required.

I wanted a safe, sensible all rounder and that is exactly what she found me


----------



## LaurenDobson (1 March 2013)

Rachel Turner (RT Equestrian) near Thirsk has a good reputation. I know a family who have recently bought a lovely Connemara pony from her and hes been schooled very well.


----------



## JenHunt (1 March 2013)

and there's Amy Poltinger (ACM Equestrian, i think she has a FB page anyway...) near thirsk too, a guy I hunt with just bought one off her and he's turning out to be super!


----------



## caileag (1 March 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Hearing good things about Ebor House. Few things to sort out before I start looking in earnest but hopefully here goes!


----------



## SMIS (5 March 2013)

I would also recommend Judi Thurloe. I searched for 8 months for my first horse. I went to her twice and the second time she matched me up with what has turned out to be the perfect horse for me. I have owned him 11 months now and he is exactly as described. There are 6 horses on the yard I am at all from Judi and all as described. The only downside is her prices are high (but I was fine with that as I got a 3 month waranty which was perfect for me as I was terrified of being stuck with an unsuitable horse).
I was put off Ebor House by a work colleague who knows the lady who runs it.


----------



## Lissa (5 March 2013)

I've been put of ebor house as well, friend got hers from them and he really wasn't what they said he was. Also in pretty poor condition. That was about two years ago so may be different now.


----------



## teacups (7 March 2013)

A very knowledgeable person I know warned me off Judi Thurloe - interesting to see all these positive comments.


----------



## TigerTail (7 March 2013)

Amazed at all the recommendations for JT - iv also heard bad things...

OP what type are you looking for ? I know of a couple for sale locally - word of mouth tends to be better than dealers....


----------



## Smarties (7 March 2013)

caileag said:



			Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Hearing good things about Ebor House. Few things to sort out before I start looking in earnest but hopefully here goes!
		
Click to expand...

Can recommend Ebor house Tori Wright is a lovely lass and not pushy at all and will bend over backwards to accommodate you   

MY OH bought her two from her and i was about to buy one for myself but it failed its vetting on problems with its heart beat. i dont know who was more devastated at the time Me or Tori 

i know they have a facebook page also that they put all there latest horses up on


----------



## BBD (7 March 2013)

i too have heard good things about Tori


----------



## pixie (7 March 2013)

I would recommend Tori at Ebor house too


----------



## caileag (8 March 2013)

Hmm. A few conflicting views there. Seems like some people have been luckier than others with their experiences :-O


----------



## catherinem (11 March 2013)

Tracey mcconnell in leeds...more of a producer than a dealer really.... Shes fab,ive got one on breaking livery with her at the min. She always has a few ponies in that are for sale... Depends what ur looking for though, she only has ponies upto 15hh usually.


----------



## tinker88 (19 March 2013)

teacups said:



			A very knowledgeable person I know warned me off Judi Thurloe - interesting to see all these positive comments.
		
Click to expand...

same - I have a few "stories" of our own experience viewing hunters there


----------



## tinker88 (19 March 2013)

catherinem said:



			Tracey mcconnell in leeds...more of a producer than a dealer really.... Shes fab,ive got one on breaking livery with her at the min. She always has a few ponies in that are for sale... Depends what ur looking for though, she only has ponies upto 15hh usually.
		
Click to expand...

agree ^ tracey is very open and honest

I used to deal but due to a recent injury now stopped from last week


----------



## stace1 (23 March 2013)

I have 2 allrounders for sale at the min (only for sale due to lack of time, I have 3 and also work full time) 

Both good to hack alone and in company, seen all traffic (stabled on a working farm) 

Working well in the school, would make great family horses. 

One has done all Riding Club Events inc... showing, XC and Showjumping successfully.

o\One is 16hh, the other is 16.2hh  

If you interested feel free to pm me  im in leeds x


----------



## JenHunt (24 March 2013)

I've personally had not great experience with JT... nothing we tried there was 'as advertised'... bearing in mind I was 15 and moving onto horses, and maybe weighed 8st wet through I was not put on anything suitable though they sounded it in the ads. But maybe that's just my experience, and it was a fair few years ago now.

Helen Bell at Thirsk is also very good, brings a lot over from ireland, brings on and sells. Our field master out hunting has bought 2 off her and they're super, absolutely perfect for him, and they've bought a pony for their son off her too who is just brilliant.


----------



## hnmisty (24 March 2013)

When I went to look round the yard I will be keeping my new horse at when everything finally gets sorted *touch wood*, she recommended Harold Craven to me. She said she doesn't usually recommend dealers, but she's used him for several of her riding school ponies and she's always been pleased with what she's had from him. (I'm in Sheffield, he's based somewhere just north of Shef I think).


----------

